# Standard Vs Extended Battery (Updated 12/6/2011 9:20 PM CST)



## DemoManMLS

My Stratosphere OEM extended battery has arrived today. The extended battery itself is 3000 mAh compared to the standard's 1800 mAh so in theory it should give one extra life while using the phone. This extended battery also comes with its own back cover which means none of the stock cases will work with this. Also it does not work with the desktop dock as well so keep that in mind.

For now here's some images comparing the size next to the standard battery. I'll post more comments on the battery itself at a future time. Photos taking with my original Droid then resized via Photoshop. The only alteration I did was adjust the colors/lighting a little bit along with removing the serial number off the back on one photo.

Standard vs Extended battery size:













Standard vs Extended back cover:



Standard back cover & with the battery installed:





Extended back cover & with the battery installed:





And finally what gallery of pictures isn't complete without at least one blurry camera shot. So in this case here's the battery charging on my desk.



---

December 6th 2011 Update:

Here's a few pictures I took of my Stratosphere with the extended battery case I have.





Here's the official Verizon pages for the battery and case:

Extended Battery
Black Textured XT Case


----------



## knightcrusader

Thanks for the pics, I was curious as to how the back cover looked with it on. Not too bad, just thicker. Not like my Thunderbolt's where it had a huge hump in the middle that was awkward.


----------



## DemoManMLS

Yep from the few seconds I put in in my pocket it didn't feel much heavier/bulkier then it does with the standard battery in.


----------



## DemoManMLS

Just a quick note on battery life so far. I did my routine morning and evening walks today which are usually 45 minutes each time. This morning I had the standard battery in use and this evening I had the extended battery in use. During both walks I had my Pioneer S805 Bluetooth headphones in use along with an custom EQ setting on PowerAMP in order to add a little extra bass to the headphones as they are a bit weak on the bass end otherwise. For those who are curious I played Pink Floyd's "Animals" album during both walks... and in case anyone is extra curious yes its the 2011 Guthrie remaster that came out a few months ago.

Also both batteries were fully charged and calibrated to give the best results... so......

Morning Walk (Standard): Ended at 91%
Evening Walk (Extended): Ended at 95%

So for the $25 or so Verizon has the battery for in store right now its a pretty good item to get just based off of this.


----------



## DemoManMLS

The phone has been up and running for 26 hours now with the battery at 21%. Done some Facebooking, a few rounds of Angry Birds, and another 45 minute daily walking session. Phone sat off the charger overnight as I want to drain the battery completely down before recharging it. Pretty impressed with the extended battery.


----------



## DemoManMLS

3:28 AM CST.....

Battery went 35 hours before finally dying out. Not too shabby. I'm sure with some further tweaking I could get more out of this battery but I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## knightcrusader

DemoManMLS said:


> 3:28 AM CST.....
> 
> Battery went 35 hours before finally dying out. Not too shabby. I'm sure with some further tweaking I could get more out of this battery but I'm pretty impressed.


Wow, that's pretty awesome. I think I will place an order for one, not that I have a problem with the standard one. It's always nice to have a backup as well.


----------



## DemoManMLS

knightcrusader said:


> Wow, that's pretty awesome. I think I will place an order for one, not that I have a problem with the standard one. It's always nice to have a backup as well.


I'd check to see if your local Verizon retail store still has 50% off extended batteries. Seems to be an in store only promotion as I couldn't get it to work online.


----------



## skategeezer

My battery just showed up today 25$. Makes the keyboard easier to use.


----------



## skategeezer

This battery makes this phone last forever. I can forget to charge it overnight and make it through most of the day. I can get 12-14 hours of use. A must have if you own this phone.


----------



## knightcrusader

skategeezer said:


> My battery just showed up today 25$. Makes the keyboard easier to use.


This. I just got mine in today and it makes it easier for my large hands to hold.

I got it in with a 45% charge and slowly its charging back up to 100%. Can't wait to see what kind of life I get out of this thing.


----------



## p_025

Just placed my order online at verizonwireless.com, it shows up at $49.99 on the website, but when you add it to the cart and checkout it's $25.00. Sweet deal, since even normal batteries can run about 50 bucks. Can't wait to see what kind of battery life this gets me, especially since I already do pretty damn good with battery life.


----------



## knightcrusader

Update for me.

I got it finally charged to 100% (this monster takes forever to charge via USB from a computer lol) before I left work at 6 on Friday, and after using it for phone calls via bluetooth and streaming music to my car stereo, texting, surfing the web, it hit about 35% Saturday afternoon.

My brother, my fiance, and I went to dinner Saturday night 1 hour away from us, had the phone charging part of the drive there and back, and left it off the charger until this morning when I got back to work. It had about 15% left.

So, with a little boost, this thing will last an entire weekend. And I was in 4G part of the time too.


----------



## icebear

i got my extended battery

this is what i got

standard batter use-8 hours on rooted and everything uninstalled

extended battery-almost 17 hours but i am also rooted and every bloat item uninstalled


----------



## LUCUSS

Ordered mine Monday from verizonwireless.com. saw on ebay the cheapest regular batteries being around $25 also, so I jumped on the bandwagon even though not essential yet for my usage.

It is weird. Add to your cart and doesn't change from 50 to $25 until you actually put in your cc information and are about to send.


----------



## Tjrssibelle

Do any of you with the extended battery use a case for the phone? If so what kind works. THanks


----------



## Dalladubb

AFAIK there are no cases that work with the extended battery. We have an extremely limited number of cases as it is now. Maybe some where down the line we'll get 'em.


----------



## DemoManMLS

Updated main post with three pics of the extended battery case I have along with links to Verizon's page for both the battery and case.


----------



## danxcook

Has anyone managed to mod the Samsung Strat Dock to work with the extended battery? From what I can see it does not come apart easily. I might take a dremel tool to it and see







.

Any suggestions for docking with the extended battery are most welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## DemoManMLS

Sadly I can't even get the dock to work with my Stratosphere using an regular case.


----------



## Tjrssibelle

off topic...DemoManMLS, what is the launcher you are using? I like the lockscreen on your phone...Thanks


----------



## DemoManMLS

Tjrssibelle said:


> off topic...DemoManMLS, what is the launcher you are using? I like the lockscreen on your phone...Thanks


I'm using an app called Widget Locker which will let you create your own lockscreen. I'm using the Sense 3.0 theme right now.


----------



## Dalladubb

Widget Locker DESTROYED my battery last time I used it. I unplugged my phone, put it next to my head and woke up to a dead phone 9 hours later.


----------



## Tjrssibelle

DemoManMLS said:


> I'm using an app called Widget Locker which will let you create your own lockscreen. I'm using the Sense 3.0 theme right now.


Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## p_025

My extended battery arrived from Verizon today via FedEx. It would have been on my doorstep yesterday, but for some reason Verizon required a signature with it, so I had to wait an extra day while they checked out my door slip and all that bullcrap.

The battery makes the phone seem like a real honker now, but I'm sure I won't notice when it's in my pocket. As some have said, it seems to make the phone a little easier to grip and slide the keyboard out, but I feel like I'm holding a tricorder from Star Trek or something. It's an adjustment, but I think I'll keep it, it'll be worth the extra battery life.


----------



## kturcotte

I'd LOVE to have the extended battery, but I've GOT to have a case. I'm GONNA drop the phone eventually.


----------

